
The LeetCode Effect - PretzelFisch
https://medium.com/@chaudhry.hassan.afzal/the-leetcode-effect-b0ccb961ce03
======
ram_rar
Leetcode inherently isn't the problem. But the reliance on leetcode for whole
of the interview process is. I have taken far more interviews than I have
given and one thing I have observed over a period of time is that, engs right
out of college were able to code these problems much faster than older more
seasoned professionals, who were a bit rusty. But they make up in real life
experience. Its a huge red flag, if senior folks struggle with basic concepts
like load balancing or lack know-hows of industry practices.

The interview process needs to calibrate these and balance the process
accordingly. Things like Dynamic programming is very rarely used, but asking
them during interview process gives you very little signal about the
candidates problem solving . Since, either they can (they have seen it before)
or they cannot. Its very rare that, someone figured out these by their own.

